# safari bloqué



## miaou (27 Mars 2008)

j'essaye de l'ouvrir. il ne s' ouvre pas. j'ai la petite roue qui tourne. il répond pas...
j'ai redémarré et pareil..
que faut- il faire  ? . quel fichier mettre dans la corbeille et relancer..
faut il que je télécharge entièrement  mais  ou sont tous les fichiers qui pourraient pertuber  à virer 
merci
 2) j'ai tout viré. re installé sur le site d'apple. et c'est toujours pareil.......
que puis faire???


----------



## arnaud217 (27 Mars 2008)

tu as réparé les autorisations?   >> utilitaire disque ou onyx


----------



## miaou (28 Mars 2008)

Merci de ta réponse 
réparer  oui avec l'utilitaire...... et c'est pareil


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,
peut être qu'en mettant à la corbeille: /Users/ta maison/Library/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist
ça va repartir.


----------



## miaou (28 Mars 2008)

merci de vos réponses. j'ai fait aussi. je crois que j'ai tout fait d'ailleurs 
reparer lee autorisations
tout virer  ( je crois ... 
application/ safari
bibliothèque /safari
blbliothèque/preference/com.apple.Safari.plist
re telechargé Safari sur le site d'apple
et c'est toujours pareil...
et j'ai ca/ mais je n'y comprend rien.. si qq sait ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2008)

Tu dois avoir un plug-in ou un quelconque hack (InputManager ou SIMBL) incompatible avec Safari.


----------



## miaou (28 Mars 2008)

merci. et comment savoir lequel?


Déjà, en posant la question au bon endroit. On y va !


----------



## miaou (28 Mars 2008)

ouais ! si tu veux.... 
en l'occurance  là j'ai pensé que c'est plus un problème logiciel ,ou du système que de réseau.
sorry
le principal c'est qu'on me donne un coup de main pour ce problème.......


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2008)

miaou a dit:


> merci. et comment savoir lequel?



Il n'y a que toi qui sache ce que tu as installé sur ta machine.

Lire le rapport de crash donne des indications.

Si tu enlèves ce que tu as dans ~/Bibliothèque/InputManagers ou /Bibliothèque/InputManagers, ce serait déjà un bon début. Voir aussi le contenu de /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins et ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins.

C'est comment sur une autre session ? Si c'est bon, ça restreint la recherche à un seul compte utilisateur.

Allez! Au boulot! Ça devrait déjà être résolu.


----------



## miaou (28 Mars 2008)

et ouais ;;je bosse... mais pour rien, 
le rapport de crash..( c'est que j'ai mis plus haut?) j'y comprend rien...
imput manager  (dans ma maison )je n'ai que "smart crash repport mais assez ancien comme date
dans l'autre je ne l'ai méme pas
et internet plug-in c'est l'inverse j'ai rien dans ma maison, et rien de suspect dans l'autre et tous assez ancien également 
je n'ai aucune partition ; je suis le seul utilisateur....
j'en ai marre, je sent que je vais me passer de safari. c'est un peu c.. mais bof
mais merci......


----------



## kone (28 Mars 2008)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++





miaou a dit:


> et ouais ;;je bosse... mais pour rien,
> le rapport de crash..( c'est que j'ai mis plus haut?) j'y comprend rien...
> imput manager  (dans ma maison )je n'ai que "smart crash repport mais assez ancien comme date
> dans l'autre je ne l'ai méme pas
> ...



J'ai tapé "smart crash report safari" dans google, et il semblerait que ce soit un bidule qui vient de chez unsanity, a ta place j'essaierai de le mettre de coté (ie de le virer de la bibliotheque). M'etonnerai pas plus que ca que ce soit le coupable.

Autre question est-ce que tu as 1password installé? Si oui il faudrait probablement faire une maj.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2008)

Le rapport de crash, tu n'en as donné que l'entête.

Retrouve-le via la Console et regarde les lignes suivantes.

Une autre session, il faut la créer si elle n'existe pas.

Je connais quelques plug-ins plantogènes avec Safari 3 mais si tu ne nous dis rien de plus, on ne peut pas deviner ce qu'il y a d'installé sur ton système.


----------



## miaou (28 Mars 2008)

re. merci
j'ai viré ""smart crash report" et toujours pareil 
par contre j'ai crée une autre cession et là ça marche. j'ouvre safari........
c'est un internet plug-in qui  gênerait alors ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2008)

miaou a dit:


> re. merci
> j'ai viré ""smart crash report" et toujours pareil
> par contre j'ai crée une autre cession et là ça marche. j'ouvre safari........
> c'est un internet plug-in qui  gênerait alors ?



Peut-être... ou autre chose.

En tout cas, c'est localisé : ~/Bibliothèque   

Le système est sauf, Safari aussi.

Essayer quelques trucs : 

~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Metadata/Safari à la corbeille et lancer Safari

ou

~/Bibliothèque/Safari/Bookmarks.plist sur le bureau (ce sont tes signets) puis lancer Safari.


----------



## miaou (29 Mars 2008)

salut.et merci... 
je viensde me rendre compte que ce n'était même pas  les plug-in. car ils ne  sont que dans "le général "   dans internet plug-in de " ma maison" il n'y a rien.....

~/Bibliothèque/Caches/Metadata/
là je n'ai rien de safari / ( il n'y a que microsoft ..)

~/Bibliothèque/Safari/Bookmarks.plist 
ça je l'avais déjà fait . j'avais même viré tout dle dossier safari.....


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2008)

C'est sur ta session, aucun doute.

Il faut que tu regardes le rapport de crash dans la console. La réponse est là.


----------



## miaou (29 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est sur ta session, aucun doute.
> 
> Il faut que tu regardes le rapport de crash dans la console. La réponse est là.



je te remercie de ta patience ..
et comment je fait ça ? c'est avec le terminal ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le rapport de crash, tu n'en as donné que l'entête.
> 
> Retrouve-le via la Console et regarde les lignes suivantes.
> 
> (...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mars 2008)

Dans la *console*, voici le chemin : Applications/utilitaires/console.


----------



## miaou (30 Mars 2008)

ça y est enfin . grâce  à vous les gars  et à votre patience . et pardon pour mon ignorance
dans la console j'avais 

30/03/08 08:41:33 com.apple.launchd[60] ([0x0-0x21021].com.apple.Safari[157]) Exited: Terminated 

j'ai mis" com.apple.launch " à la corbeille et tout roule 
je le saurais pour la prochaine fois que ça m'arrive
merci encore...


----------



## stephobs (29 Janvier 2009)

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire? Chais pas quoi faire
J'ai fait la plupart de ce qui est énuméré plus haut sans pouvoir ouvrir console qui crashe aussi. Une soluce? Mille mercis.
PS: J'ai mis tout ce que je pouvais prendre avec capture en pj.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

On ne les voit pas tes pièces jointes... 

Alors, on va revenir aux fondamentaux :

Mac OS X ? (X.4.11 ou X.5.6)

Safari ? Pour mémoire, sur Leopard on est à la 3.2.1 (5525.27.1)

Vérification du disque dur => /Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaires de disque

La console qui crash aussi, ça pourrait être éventuellement un problème de polices.

Je préconise donc une solution qui a souvent fait ses preuves et qui a l'avantage d'être multi-machines et configuration => démarrage en mode "Safe Boot"

&#8212;> maintenir la touche majuscule au démarrage (pas majuscule bloquée) c'est un processus un peu long.


----------



## stephobs (30 Janvier 2009)

Merci de m'avoir répondu si vite. 
Safari s'est mystèrieusement remis à fonctionner. Quant à Console, re-voici un rapport en PJ.
Merci encore
Stéphane


----------



## stephobs (30 Janvier 2009)

La màj de mon profil n'est pas encore enregistrée. Je suis sur Léopard...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2009)

Les rapports de bug, il vaut mieux les poster entre deux balises CODE par copier/coller.

Comme ceci :

```
Process:         QuickTime Player [187]
Path:            /Applications/QuickTime Player.app/Contents/MacOS/QuickTime Player
Identifier:      com.apple.quicktimeplayer
Version:         7.6 (7.6)
Build Info:      QuickTimePlayer-4720000~21
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [124]

Date/Time:       2009-01-22 09:31:05.226 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x000000003f2f0000
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90f1fabe pthread_mutex_lock + 18
1   QuickTimeH264.scalar          	0x12047a27 JVTCompEncodeFrame + 2987964
2   QuickTimeH264.scalar          	0x1204a51e JVTCompEncodeFrame + 2998963
3   QuickTimeH264.scalar          	0x1209f2ca JVTCompEncodeFrame + 3346527
4   QuickTimeH264.scalar          	0x11d5da4f JVTDecoDrawBand + 1034
5   ...ple.QuickTimeH264.component	0x9539414d JVTDecoComponentDispatch + 170
6   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x93aaea95 CallComponentDispatch + 29
7   ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x96a5283b ImageCodecDrawBand + 43
8   ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x9640333f BaseCodec_DecompressWorkFunction + 1089
9   ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x96401138 BaseCodec_DecompressCallBack_Common + 1300
10  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x92230513 ExecuteCallBack_priv + 125
11  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963e34ef rescheduleTimeCallBack + 288
12  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963e35cf CodecClockTimeChanged + 56
13  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963e378c CodecClockComponentDispatch + 125
14  ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x93aaea95 CallComponentDispatch + 29
15  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x96a5dae0 ClockTimeChanged + 43
16  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963e327a CodecClockSetTime + 93
17  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963e378c CodecClockComponentDispatch + 125
18  ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x93aaea95 CallComponentDispatch + 29
19  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x922302f7 QTCodecClockSetTime + 43
20  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x9223029c SetDSequenceNonScheduledDisplayTime + 121
21  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x922301fd ICMDecompressionSessionSetNonScheduledDisplayTime + 107
22  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x962f5671 Video2MoviesTask + 3544
23  ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x93aaf12f CallComponentFunctionCommon + 1403
24  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x962e4505 Video2ComponentDispatch + 210
25  ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x93aaea95 CallComponentDispatch + 29
26  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x92212003 MediaMoviesTask + 61
27  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x9216df54 TaskMovie_priv + 4811
28  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963aa8d1 doIdleMovie + 272
29  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963b9770 internalDoAction + 2670
30  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963aa732 _MCIdle + 60
31  ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x963a597d _MCComponentDispatch + 118
32  ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x93aaea95 CallComponentDispatch + 29
33  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x92258db3 MCIdle + 37
34  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x92257196 QTOMovieObject::SendCommand(unsigned long, void const*) + 370
35  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x921579ae DispatchQTMsg(void const*, unsigned long, unsigned long, unsigned long, QTOGenericObject*) + 530
36  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x921576d5 QTObjectTokenPriv::SendMessageToObject(QTMessagePriv*, unsigned long) + 183
37  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x92156ca6 QTObjectTokenPriv::DispatchMessage(QTMessagePriv*, void const*, __CFAllocator const*, unsigned long, unsigned long, ComponentMsgParam*, unsigned long, unsigned long) + 1404
38  com.apple.QuickTime           	0x9225701a QTSendToObject + 98
39  com.apple.QTKit               	0x92080a26 QTObjectTokenExecuteCommand + 83
40  com.apple.QTKit               	0x92080667 -[QTMovie idle] + 188
41  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x93e061bc CFSetApplyFunction + 140
42  com.apple.QTKit               	0x920804b2 +[QTMovie idleAllMovies:] + 107
43  com.apple.Foundation          	0x93421e23 __NSFireTimer + 147
44  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x93e01b25 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 4469
45  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x93e01cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
46  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x941aa2c0 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
47  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x941aa012 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 175
48  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x941a9f4d BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
49  com.apple.AppKit              	0x90166d7d _DPSNextEvent + 657
50  com.apple.AppKit              	0x90166630 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
51  com.apple.quicktimeplayer     	0x00004239 -[QTPApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 70
52  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9015f66b -[NSApplication run] + 795
53  com.apple.AppKit              	0x9012c8a4 NSApplicationMain + 574
54  com.apple.quicktimeplayer     	0x00056fb2 start + 54

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90f18226 semaphore_timedwait_signal_trap + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90f4a1ef _pthread_cond_wait + 1244
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90f4ba73 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x93aa5e62 TSWaitOnConditionTimedRelative + 246
4   ...ple.CoreServices.CarbonCore	0x93aa5c42 TSWaitOnSemaphoreCommon + 422
5   ...ickTimeComponents.component	0x962ccbee ReadSchedulerThreadEntryPoint + 4724
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90f49095 _pthread_start + 321
7   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x90f48f52 thread_start + 34

etc...
```
Parce que ta capture s'arrête là où ça commence à devenir intéressant et n'est pas très lisible.


----------



## stephobs (30 Janvier 2009)

Bon, je ne sais pas trop ce que sont des "balises codes" - je suis une brêle - mais voici le rapport sous word si les passages à la ligne ne te gênent pas trop. Et désolé pour le temps perdu à essayer de comprendre le précédent. De toutes façons, le forum refuse les messages à + de 20000 mots. Je ne t'enverrai donc pas l'histoire de ma vie...
Merci!


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2009)

Nota : je ne télécharge et n'ouvre jamais aucun document Word. Le PDF est destiné à ce genre de choses.

La balise CODE c'est le signe *#* dans la barre d'outil de la fenêtre de réponse.
Tu peux diviser ton rapport en deux et le poster dans un autre message si trop long.

Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est plutôt l'histoire de la vie de ton Mac, ce qu'il y a comme module installés qui peuvent planter Safari.

En passant, as-tu fait le démarrage en "Safe Boot" ?


----------



## stephobs (30 Janvier 2009)

Voici le rapport entre "balises" en 2 messages + pdf. Je n'ai pas encore fait le mode "sans echec", car je n'utilise pas si souvent Console. Mais mon ordi ne "marche pas droit" depuis qqs temps et je me demande si il n'y en aurait pas trace dans le rapport de crash?


```

```
Process:         Console [761]
Path:            /Applications/Utilities/Console.app/Contents/MacOS/Console
Identifier:      com.apple.Console
Version:         10.5.6 (137)
Build Info:      ConsoleX-1370000~1
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [77]

Date/Time:       2009-01-30 17:01:09.283 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x000000000f808000
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9088aa80 _asl_get_64 + 6
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9088ad39 asl_file_fetch_helper_64 + 35
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9088bd47 asl_file_fetch_pos + 190
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9088c4ac asl_file_match_next + 149
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9088d684 asl_file_list_match_timeout + 314
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9088a087 asl_store_match_timeout + 294
6   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9088a0e8 asl_store_match + 74
7   com.apple.Console             	0x0000c2a1 0x1000 + 45729
8   com.apple.Console             	0x0000bf2b 0x1000 + 44843
9   com.apple.Console             	0x0000bc0b 0x1000 + 44043
10  com.apple.Foundation          	0x929e522e __NSFireDelayedPerform + 382
11  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x947d6b25 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 4469
12  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x947d6cd8 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 88
13  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x956032c0 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 283
14  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x956030d9 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
15  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x95602f4d BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 106
16  com.apple.AppKit              	0x933ead7d _DPSNextEvent + 657
17  com.apple.AppKit              	0x933ea630 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 128
18  com.apple.AppKit              	0x933e366b -[NSApplication run] + 795
19  com.apple.AppKit              	0x933b08a4 NSApplicationMain + 574
20  com.apple.Console             	0x00002b42 0x1000 + 6978

Thread 1:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907cd906 kevent + 10
1   com.apple.Foundation          	0x929b07ed -[NSThread main] + 45
2   com.apple.Foundation          	0x929b0394 __NSThread__main__ + 308
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907ce095 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907cdf52 thread_start + 34

Thread 2:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907c0eda read$UNIX2003 + 10
1   com.apple.Foundation          	0x92a2bdfc _backgroundActivity + 412
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907ce095 _pthread_start + 321
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907cdf52 thread_start + 34

Thread 3:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907a43ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907ced0d pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   libGLProgrammability.dylib    	0x92ec3b32 glvmDoWork + 162
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907ce095 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907cdf52 thread_start + 34

Thread 4:
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907a43ae __semwait_signal + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907ced0d pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 73
2   com.apple.QuartzCore          	0x96d77ab9 fe_fragment_thread + 54
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907ce095 _pthread_start + 321
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x907cdf52 thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x0f808000  ebx: 0x9088ad27  ecx: 0x00000000  edx: 0xbfffe938
  edi: 0x00000000  esi: 0xbfffe938  ebp: 0xbfffe738  esp: 0xbfffe710
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00010282  eip: 0x9088aa80   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x0f808000

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -    0x20feb  com.apple.Console 10.5.6 (137) <0fc2aa6f9f2631dacb5ea463b582fb39> /Applications/Utilities/Console.app/Contents/MacOS/Console
   0x3d000 -    0x3dffd +com.plaxo.ABPlugin ??? (1.0) /Library/InputManagers/PlaxoABAddIn/PlaxoABAddIn.bundle/Contents/MacOS/PlaxoABAddIn
   0x42000 -    0x44fff +com.Logitech.Control Center.Scroll Enhancer Loader 2.6.0 (2.6.0) /Library/InputManagers/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader
  0x700000 -   0x71cff7  GLRendererFloat ??? (???) <dcdc2e0de7fb9a52d99e529c3688f26d> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
 0xd4ea000 -  0xd6bcfe7  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 2.0.10 (2.0.10) <fea6d22f985aec2f376d937291b54ecc> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
 0xd901000 -  0xda84fe3  GLEngine ??? (???) <bfbd7ce69ea896a6b38d6232b01cdeda> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
 0xdab2000 -  0xdc39ffb  com.apple.GeForceFXGLDriver 1.5.36 (5.3.6) <e19f45b2fa183c8acfa063a18ce3538d> /System/Library/Extensions/GeForceFXGLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceFXGLDriver
 0xf6ea000 -  0xf6efff3  libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib ??? (???) <375e0cdb64b043378dbf637992bbfeb0> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXCoreImage.A.dylib
 0xf78a000 -  0xf78cfff +com.Logitech.Control Center.Scroll Enhancer 2.6.0 (2.6.0) /Library/Application Support/Logitech/LCC Scroll Enhancer.bundle/Contents/MacOS/LCC Scroll Enhancer
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2db43  dyld 97.1 (???) <100d362e03410f181a34e04e94189ae5> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x90019fff  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <ad0aa0252e3323d182e17f50defe56fc> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x9001a000 - 0x900a1ff7  libsqlite3.0.dylib ??? (???) <6978bbcca4277d6ae9f042beff643f7d> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x90139000 - 0x90177ff7  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <1123b8a48bcbe9cc7aa8dd8e1a214a66> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x90178000 - 0x90193ffb  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <4780e979d35aa5ec2cea22678836cea5> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x90194000 - 0x901b2fff  libresolv.9.dylib ??? (???) <a8018c42930596593ddf27f7c20fe7af> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x9041c000 - 0x90427fe7  libCSync.A.dylib ??? (???) <e6aceed359bd228f42bc1246af5919c9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x90428000 - 0x904b4ff7  com.apple.LaunchServices 290.3 (290.3) <6f9629f4ed1ba3bb313548e6838b2888> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x905f6000 - 0x906a6fff  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.0.12 (6.0.12) <685cc018c133668d0d3ac6a1cb63cff9> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x906a7000 - 0x906a7fff  com.apple.Carbon 136 (136) <98a5e3bc0c4fa44bbb09713bb88707fe> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x906a8000 - 0x906c7ffa  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <e7eb56555109e23144924cd64aa8daec> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x906c8000 - 0x906c9ffc  libffi.dylib ??? (???) <a3b573eb950ca583290f7b2b4c486d09> /usr/lib/libffi.dylib
0x906ca000 - 0x906caffd  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x906cb000 - 0x90728ffb  libstdc++.6.dylib ??? (???) <04b812dcec670daa8b7d2852ab14be60> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x9079c000 - 0x90903ff3  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <d68880dfb1f8becdbdac6928db1510fb> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x90904000 - 0x9094dfef  com.apple.Metadata 10.5.2 (398.25) <e0572f20350523116f23000676122a8d> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x9094e000 - 0x90aa0ff3  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.5.2 (1.5.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x90cb2000 - 0x90ccaff7  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.6.0 (20.0) <c0d869876af51283a160cd2224a23abf> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x90ccb000 - 0x90cd3fff  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.2.1 (2.2.1) <75b0c8d8940a8a27816961dddcac8e0f> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x90cd4000 - 0x90db4fff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) <7b92613fdf804fd9a0a3733a0674c30b> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x90dc2000 - 0x90e55ff3  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 3.4 (???) <8c51de0ec3deaef416578cd59df38754> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x90ec8000 - 0x90f45feb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.1.1 (3.1.1) <f35477a5e23db0fa43233c37da01ae1c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x90f46000 - 0x90fd1fff  com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.5.1 (???) <f9f5f0d070e197a832d86751e1d44545> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x90fd2000 - 0x90fd9ff7  libCGATS.A.dylib ??? (???) <386dce4b28448fb86e33e06ac466f4d8> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGATS.A.dylib
0x90fda000 - 0x91398fea  libLAPACK.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x91451000 - 0x91af1fff  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.407.2 (???) <3a91d1037afde01d1d8acdf9cd1caa14> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x91caf000 - 0x91cb3fff  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x91cb9000 - 0x91cc2fff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.7.24 (3.7.24) <d3180f9edbd9a5e6f283d6156aa3c602> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x91cc3000 - 0x91dfbff7  libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <18098dcf431603fe47ee027a60006c85> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x91dfc000 - 0x91dfffff  com.apple.help 1.1 (36) <b507b08e484cb89033e9cf23062d77de> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help

```

```


----------



## stephobs (30 Janvier 2009)

```

```
0x91f62000 - 0x92029ff2  com.apple.vImage 3.0 (3.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x9277e000 - 0x92830ffb  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <69bc2457aa23f12fa7d052601d48fa29> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x9289f000 - 0x928b7fff  com.apple.openscripting 1.2.8 (???) <572c7452d7e740e8948a5ad07a99602b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x928f5000 - 0x92901ff9  com.apple.helpdata 1.0.1 (14.2) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x92902000 - 0x92910ffd  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <5ddd8539ae2ebfd8e7cc1c57525385c7> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x92911000 - 0x92911ffd  com.apple.Accelerate 1.4.2 (Accelerate 1.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x92912000 - 0x929a5fff  com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <bf3fa8927b4b8baae92381a976fd2079> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x929a6000 - 0x92c21fe7  com.apple.Foundation 6.5.7 (677.22) <8fe77b5d15ecdae1240b4cb604fc6d0b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x92c22000 - 0x92c24ff5  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <8a844202fcd65662bb9ab25f08c45a62> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x92c25000 - 0x92df3ff3  com.apple.security 5.0.4 (34102) <55dda7486df4e8e1d61505be16f83a1c> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x92e01000 - 0x92e0dffe  libGL.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x92e0e000 - 0x92e13fff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (85) <ea0665f57cd267609466ed8b2b20e893> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x92e64000 - 0x92e9bfff  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.9.2 (1.9.2) <8b26ebf26a009a098484f1ed01ec499c> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x92e9c000 - 0x9336df3e  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <5d283543ac844e7c6fa3440ac56cd265> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x933aa000 - 0x93ba8fef  com.apple.AppKit 6.5.6 (949.43) <a3a300499bbe4f1dfebf71d752d01916> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x93ba9000 - 0x93ba9ffc  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.5 (1.5) /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x93baa000 - 0x93c29ff5  com.apple.SearchKit 1.2.1 (1.2.1) <3140a605db2abf56b237fa156a08b28b> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x93cbd000 - 0x93d47fe3  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.4.7 (1.4.7) <d16642ba22c32f67be793ebfbe67ca3a> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x93d48000 - 0x93d82fe7  com.apple.coreui 1.2 (62) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x93d83000 - 0x93ec9ff7  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 2.0.4 (2.0.4) <6a6623d3d1a7292b5c3763dcd108b55f> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x93eca000 - 0x93edfffb  com.apple.ImageCapture 5.0.1 (5.0.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x93ee0000 - 0x93fabfff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.5.1 (4.5.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x93fac000 - 0x94049ffc  com.apple.CFNetwork 422.11 (422.11) <2780dfc3d2186195fccb3634bfb0944b> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x9404a000 - 0x9405afff  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.7.1 (3.7.1) <06d8fc0307314f8ffc16f206ad3dbf44> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9405b000 - 0x9405bffa  com.apple.CoreServices 32 (32) <2fcc8f3bd5bbfc000b476cad8e6a3dd2> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x9405c000 - 0x94116fe3  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 226.5 (226.5) <2a135d4fb16f4954290f7b72b4111aa3> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x94117000 - 0x94158fe7  libRIP.A.dylib ??? (???) <5d0b5af7992e14de017f9a9c7cb05960> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x94321000 - 0x94345fff  libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <0a9778d6368ae668826f446878deb99b> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x94346000 - 0x94350feb  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.2 (3.9.2) <0f2ba6e891d3761212cf5a5e6134d683> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x94351000 - 0x94357fff  com.apple.print.framework.Print 218.0.2 (220.1) <8bf7ef71216376d12fcd5ec17e43742c> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x94358000 - 0x94383fe7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <42d8422dc23a18071869fdf7b5d8fab5> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x9444e000 - 0x9444effb  com.apple.installserver.framework 1.0 (8) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InstallServer.framework/Versions/A/InstallServer
0x9444f000 - 0x944a8ff7  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x944a9000 - 0x944faff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.7.0 (???) <01b690d1f376e400ac873105533e39eb> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x94734000 - 0x9475cff7  com.apple.shortcut 1 (1.0) <057783867138902b52bc0941fedb74d1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x94763000 - 0x94896fff  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.5 (476.17) <4a70c8dbb582118e31412c53dc1f407f> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x94897000 - 0x948c6fe3  com.apple.AE 402.2 (402.2) <e01596187e91af5d48653920017b8c8e> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x94919000 - 0x94926fe7  com.apple.opengl 1.5.9 (1.5.9) <7e5048a2677b41098c84045305f42f7f> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x94927000 - 0x94937ffc  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.4 (1.6.4) <8b7831b5f74a950a56cf2d22a2d436f6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x94c70000 - 0x94d55ff3  com.apple.CoreData 100.1 (186) <8e28162ef2288692615b52acc01f8b54> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x94d88000 - 0x94d8cfff  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <572a32e46e33be1ec041c5ef5b0341ae> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x94d8d000 - 0x94d8dff8  com.apple.ApplicationServices 34 (34) <8f910fa65f01d401ad8d04cc933cf887> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x94d8e000 - 0x9519efef  libBLAS.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x9519f000 - 0x95246feb  com.apple.QD 3.11.54 (???) <b743398c24c38e581a86e91744a2ba6e> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x95247000 - 0x95521ff3  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 786.10 (786.10) <ec35bb05f67fe0e828d49dda88bbf6d7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x95522000 - 0x9559ffef  libvMisc.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x955a5000 - 0x955d2feb  libvDSP.dylib ??? (???) <b232c018ddd040ec4e2c2af632dd497f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x955d3000 - 0x958dbfff  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.5.4 (???) <3747086ba21ee419708a5cab946c8ba6> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x958dc000 - 0x9591bfef  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <3589442575ac77746ae99ecf724f5f87> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x9591c000 - 0x95976ff7  com.apple.CoreText 2.0.3 (???) <1f1a97273753e6cfea86c810d6277680> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x95977000 - 0x9597effe  libbsm.dylib ??? (???) <d25c63378a5029648ffd4b4669be31bf> /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x9695b000 - 0x96983fff  libcups.2.dylib ??? (???) <81abd305142ad1b771024eb4a1309e2e> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x96984000 - 0x969c6fef  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.2 (163) <91844980804067b07a0b6124310d3f31> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x96c7b000 - 0x96c82fe9  libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <f53c808e87d1184c0f9df63aef53ce0b> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x96c83000 - 0x97020fef  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.5.7 (1.5.7) <2fed2dd7565c84a0f0c608d41d4d172c> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x97021000 - 0x9709bff8  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 5.5.3 (245.3) <222dade7b33b99708b8c09d1303f93fc> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x970bb000 - 0x970bbff8  com.apple.Cocoa 6.5 (???) <e064f94d969ce25cb7de3cfb980c3249> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x970bc000 - 0x97118ff7  com.apple.htmlrendering 68 (1.1.3) <fe87a9dede38db00e6c8949942c6bd4f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x97119000 - 0x971faff7  libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <d69560099d9eb32ba7f8a17baa65a28d> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x971fb000 - 0x971fdfff  com.apple.securityhi 3.0 (30817) <2b2854123fed609d1820d2779e2e0963> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x97298000 - 0x97298ffd  com.apple.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0xfffe8000 - 0xfffebfff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1780  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib

```

```


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2009)

1. Visiblement, les balises, t'as pas compris comment ça fonctionne. 

2. Le "Safe Boot" ce n'était pas que pour la Console.

"Heu... docteur, votre médicament, en fin de compte je l'ai pas pris parce que mon cerveau je ne m'en sert pas tant que ça."

"Safe Boot" à faire rapidement donc.

3. Ton rapport c'est celui concernant un crash de la Console. Il en faudrait un qui concerne un crash de Safari... comme ça... pour revenir dans le sujet.

Au passage, tu utilises une souris Logitech avec le LCC 2.60 ?
J'avais installé ce pilote bien que je n'emploie plus beaucoup mon ensemble S530. Je l'ai dés-installé l'autre jour parce qu'il revenait trop fréquemment dans ce genre de rapports.

Je soupçonne une instabilité de ce truc dans la dernière mise à jour remonte quand même à mai 2008.

Et le machin Plaxo ? Il est à jour ? C'est typiquement le genre de truc à te mettre Safari en vrille.


----------



## stephobs (30 Janvier 2009)

Tu as raison sur toute la ligne.
J'ai jeté le rapport de safari car ça ne plantait plus 
Je ne retrouve plus le logiciel plaxo, il ne reste que le désinstalleur. C'est quand même bien utile en déplacement, mais je vais le désinstaller, ok, bien vu, merci.
- Sinon, je me demandais où je peux trouver un apple hardware test. Je ne l'ai jamais eu, vu que c'est une 2eme main, et que ça n'a pas été livré avec la machine. Le vendeur est loin...
- Dans la série des grosses embrouilles, j'ai aussi ce problème-ci: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=257999&st=30&gopid=2800285&#entry2800285 ; M'enfin, ça concerne le hard, je ne sais pas si tu es ferré sur ce sujet-là, si tu avais un conseil...
- quant au clavier S530, c'est quand même une daube. J'en suis au 2eme. Logitech m'en a envoyé un neuf gratos sans même me demander la facture du 1er, comme quoi ils se sentent coupables quelque part. Je n'ai que des ennuis avec. Je vais ré-installer leur dernier driver pour la nième fois. Mon pavé numérique ne fonctionne pas, le clavier bouffe 1 lettre sur 5 même avec des piles neuves. Si tu connais un bon clavier-souris, je suis preneur. Le clavier apple est trop cher et rudimentaire, et les avis sur la mighty mouse bt sont très divergents. J'en ai quand même assez d'empiler du matos foireux.
Je vais faire le "safe boot", promis, mais là je bosse avec la bête, il faut que je trouve le temps...
Bon, je me suis égaré en faisant la liste de toutes les maladies de titine, mais sait-on jamais?
Encore mille mercis pour tout. 
Stéphane


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2009)

Le AHT est sur le DVD d'installation n°1.

Pour le clavier Logitech S530, le mien ne m'a jamais posé de problème, bien qu'aujourd'hui je préfère travailler avec un clavier Apple "alu" et une MM Bluetooth (je fais partie des inconditionnels de la MM). 

Il n'est pas nécessaire d'installer le LCC 2.60 pour que ce clavier et la souris soient reconnus. Simplement les touches de fonction dédiées ne marcheront pas.

Pour ta question SMC sur MacBidouille, tu n'as pas besoin d'une mise à jour de la SMC firmware.


> dans certains cas Informations Système, spécifie des versions plus récentes du programme interne. Si cest le cas, votre ordinateur na pas besoin dautres mises à jour.


Voici un lien actualisé :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1237?viewlocale=en_US

Par contre, une mise à jour de pilotes Nvidia est tombée l'autre soir qui a été finalement retirée par Apple. Cela concernait aussi la 7300 GT. Tu auras probablement des nouvelles de ce côté là prochainement.


----------

